

Amazon defends staff as 'diverse,' even though it's majority white and male - SunTzu55
http://news.dice.com/2014/11/03/amazon-diverse-staff-white-male/

======
Broken_Hippo
There is nothing here - comparing the numbers is like comparing apples to
oranges. Amazon's workplaces should reflect the local diversity that surrounds
it in each location. These locations may not have a similar makeup to the
united states as a whole, so the numbers are going to differ. It doesn't mean
they aren't diverse, it just means they are relocating people into an area.
Likewise, these numbers simply won't match up in any meaningful way to another
company.

